

Ask HN: How did you train for your 1st Full Marathon? - sk2code

With couple of 5K races and a Half Marathon under my belt I am finally taking a leap of faith by running the Chicago Marathon this fall.<p>How did you train for your first Marathon and what were the lessons learnt from your experience? Any advice or tips for the first timers?
======
kazinator
You're asking the wrong question. You should not train for your first marathon
the way other people trained for their _first_ one, because many people don't
necessarily do it right the first time, and it is not necessary to repeat
that!

Stick to the standard formula. Follow a weekly schedule which includes: a long
run which builds to about about 20 miles, and a tempo run of 6 to 10 miles
(can start at 4 until you get used to it). The rest is easy running. A weekly
mileage of around 50 is adequate. It may sound like a lot, but it isn't. The
20 mile long run eats up 40% of it right there, and the tempo run whittles it
down to 20 miles, which can be covered in three runs of 8, 8 and 4. And that
leaves two days of rest per week.

Those looking to run a fast marathon should do some interval training, but
that is advanced and not recommended for the first marathon, unless you have a
fierce, competitive spirit that can't be held back. Interval training for
marathon involves long repeats of 800 to 1200 meter long repeats. I believe
that even shorter ones of 400 meters can still be useful. They improve the
quality of the longer repeats, and the longer repeats in turn improve the
quality of the weekly tempo run: a kind of trickle down effect. You probably
don't want to be doing 100 meter sprints or heavy squats in the gym.

Here is a tip: use treadmills to your advantage. Don't do too much running on
treadmills, but put in some treadmill mileage. Here is why: treadmills quite
precisely control pace, much more accurately than the newbie runner (plus
other conditions are under control too). From time to time, put in a good 8
mile steady run on a treadmill, at the same pace from beginning to end. Try to
get your body to memorize how differently that pace feels at the beginning,
middle and end. Always remember to set a treadmill to 1% incline, to
approximately compensate for the lack of headwind, or you will get a grossly
wrong sense of effort for a given pace.

~~~
kazinator
Other tips:

* focus on good running form. (Research opinions about what that is.)

* cross-train: go for a swim; do some upper body weights, etc.

* practice using some of the gear that you plan on using on marathon day: for instance, carry the same water bottle.

* choose a route for your long run such that you can refill your water at key points.

* include some hill work: don't run on flat courses.

* on long runs, carry some money so you can get home if you get into trouble

* don't overdress: you will have to shed layers as you get hot, and carrying the extra clothing for miles and miles will be a burden.

* Use vaseline to fend off skin chafing, and experiment with different clothing if it's a nagging problem.

------
rachelandrew
I ran London this last year, which was my first marathon. I'd done a few halfs
before that but was coming bac to running after a nasty injury and surgery.

As others have said the important thing is to get that long slow run in at the
weekend - not worrying about pace as much as time on your feet. The furthest I
ran in training was just over 20 miles. If you can find people to do that run
with - or even part of it - it helps. I listen to podcasts if I run alone!

It's then also good to do a shorter run in the week at race pace, as well as
some sort of speed work.

Also, get yourself a foam roller and a tennis ball. Roll your legs, glutes and
feet a lot and don't forget to add in some core strength and stretching
sessions. That will help get you through in one piece and still enjoying
running!

As already suggested make sure you train with the nutrition you are going to
have on the day. It may be that the race is sponsored by some company and they
hand stuff out at the water stations to save you carrying it. Make sure you
have tried it in training if you intend to use it. I pretty much have an iron
stomach but a lot of people find running + unusual food is a bad combo!

Good luck with it, it is a great experience and achievement when you cross
that finish line! I wrote a rather long post after running London, some of it
is London-specific but might be of interest for another first timer
[http://rachelandrew.me.uk/blog/2014-04-14-i-ran-the-
london-m...](http://rachelandrew.me.uk/blog/2014-04-14-i-ran-the-london-
marathon-2014)

------
nicholas73
My first marathon training could barely be called training. Previously I had
done a half, as the furthest distance I've run. Unfortunately due to injury I
couldn't train until the last month. I ran 4 miles, 13 miles, 16 miles, 16
miles, one weekend after another. All very slowly. Then I tapered and did
shorter runs, resting the week before the marathon. On Marathon day I hit the
wall around mile 18 and trudged the last 8.

Fortunately for you, you have more than a month to prepare! You're also
already halfway there. The key is that once you've done the distance, you keep
the endurance for a very long time. So you just need to up the miles each run,
then taper off to rest before the race. You don't need to do a full marathon
before the race, but a few miles short is fine. The last runs, work on speed.
Don't do any long runs two weeks before race day, so your legs are fully
recovered.

After that, the main thing to worry about is simply staying hydrated and not
overheating. The main reasons people drop out of races is because of these two
reasons. It's rarely because you're out of breath or your legs are too tired.
You can push through those, but not heat stroke and dehydration. You will also
need to eat salt or salty foods along the way to replenish. Get used to
running with a pack and/or bottle.

------
tedyoung
I trained for my first marathon with Team In Training back in 2010. The key
things I learned then (and since):

* Run with others if you can. Especially important on those long runs.

* Work your core. This is hard for me, but doing planks, crunches, and other exercises that work your core are really important on longer runs.

* Do long runs. I'd work up to several ~20 mile runs (no need to do the whole 26 miles, but the closer you can get, the better). For me, there's no substitute for moving on my feet for hours (however long it takes).

* Like any other running event, run your plan: don't ad-lib and change your pace.

* Do some agility training: skipping, heel running, toe running, side-stepping, etc.

* Learn how to run tired: if you can't do as many long runs as you'd like, do two shorter runs back-to-back (e.g., do a 10-mile run on Saturday and an 8-mile run on Sunday).

* Listen to your body: seriously, if something really hurts, don't push yourself, there'll be other marathons.

Good luck!

------
jdess
I've never run a marathon, skipped straight from collegiate 10ks into
ultramarathons and learned the hard way. My advice to friends is to focus on
the single long run on the weekend, which should grow to be about 15-18 miles
at a minimum of 90% of goal race pace a month before the marathon. Get up to
being able to support the weekend run with 3-4 days minimum of 8-10 mile runs,
but don't increase your weekly mileage by more than 5% each week. Also work on
training with food/water/gu/anti-inflammatories in your belly. A huge problem
I see with first time marathoners is stomach problems in the latter half of
the race. You'll need to consume something during the full marathon so you
might as well prep your body for it. Lastly, exercise your supporting muscles,
like hip flexors and stabilizers in your core and lower legs.

~~~
jdess
I forgot, one of those weekday 8-10 mile runs each week should take the form
of a fartlek, tempo or strength building hill workout which will be 10-20%
faster and more intense than your goal marathon pace.

------
becauseracecar
These are very popular training plans:
[http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51135/Marathon-Training-
Gu...](http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51135/Marathon-Training-Guide)

I'm following Novice 2 with favorable results
[http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51138/Marathon-
Novice-2-Tr...](http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51138/Marathon-
Novice-2-Training-Program)

------
bmm6o
You can do a half marathon with minimal caloric intake, but for a full
marathon you'll need to eat something. Figure out what you can digest on the
run: banana, pb&j, Cliff Bar, etc. Remember that some things (weather, etc)
are out of your control, and you may have to go slower than you hoped.

------
nemesis1637
Really small and really good book: "4 months to a 4 hour marathon". You're
further along than the book starts out but a lot of good ideas and tidbits in
there (I started with that for my first marathon and it was great. I now run
ultras).

------
jf22
Body glide is the most amazing substance on the earth if any of your bits rub
together.

Apply generously.

Buy a couple and test them out. Everybody always likes a different kind
because of texture/smell reasons.

------
joshdance
Ran with my dad. We would run every day, long days on Saturday. First long day
was 10, next 12, 15 etc. Longest I ever ran for training was like 16 I think.
Basically I just ran a lot with my dad.

